# Cool Picture



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Was doing a backup today and rooting around found this one.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Sure, make me drool right before I go to bed. :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sweet!!:tu:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

:bn:bn:bn:bn:bn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy Jeebus!:dr:dr:dr:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Holy Trinity.


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

DaKlugs, Please tell this Newb which brand of cigars those gorgeous boxes house!
Easy on the eyes, indeed.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You only have 1 box of each of those?

Geez, amateur.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Darrell said:


> You only have 1 box of each of those?
> 
> Geez, amateur.


Guess again, Double L.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Guess again, Double L.


I know, I've heard rumors. :r:r:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Darrell said:


> I know, I've heard rumors. :r:r:r


Believe the hype. :r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Freaking show off.. Cuz you can..bring them to the shack..ok. :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

demiurgic said:


> DaKlugs, Please tell this Newb which brand of cigars those gorgeous boxes house!
> Easy on the eyes, indeed.


Those are all Cubatabaco (which preceded Habanos SA) commemorative humidors. In order from left to right, those are the 1994, 25th Anniversary, and 1492. The 1994 was released in 1994 (duh), the 25th was released in 1987, and the 1492 was released in 1992.

Very cool pic, Dave. Sick ... just sick. :dr


----------



## Fenwick (May 8, 2007)

Dave, didn't anyone ever tell you that cigars are for SMOKING, not to take pictures of, LOL!:r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

WOW, just WOW!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Those are all Cubatabaco (which preceded Habanos SA) commemorative humidors. In order from left to right, those are the 1994, 25th Anniversary, and 1492. The 1994 was released in 1994 (duh), the 25th was released in 1987, and the 1492 was released in 1992.
> 
> Very cool pic, Dave. Sick ... just sick. :dr


I thought so as well but Bruce corrected me. The 1994 is Habanos 1994.. (Should have looked its on the outer box) commemorating..


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Great lookin Pic.:tu 

I am gonna make a poster


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, those look pretty old. Send them over to me to exchange them for some newer cigars.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Very nice Dave.......wanna trade?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank you.

Now I can retire.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Sure, make me drool right before I go to bed. :r


Eh,I drool anyway


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh yeah show-off...... 

Take a look at these beauties....... :dr










:r:r:r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Oh yeah show-off......
> 
> Take a look at these beauties....... :dr
> 
> ...


:r:r:r When I saw this, the song "Can't Touch This" by MC Hammer came to mind! Hilarious!


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Doooood, sweet sticks for sure. :tu It'd be nice to be able to smoke one of those, yet alone have a box of each. :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> I thought so as well but Bruce corrected me. The 1994 is Habanos 1994.. (Should have looked its on the outer box) commemorating..


Fascinating. I never would have guessed. So the 1994 commemorates the founding of Habanos SA not the lifespan of Cubatabaco? Now that I think about it, I guess it makes sense. The bands have the word "Habanos" in big letters. :r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Believe the hype. :r


Indeed I do! Amazing!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Smoked said:


> Yeah, those look pretty old. Send them over to me to exchange them for some newer cigars.


I'm sure something could be worked out...do you have a cab of Behikes?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

The boxes Daves cigars come in are nicer than my humidor and the cigars well no way to compare that for sure!

Hey Dave, if you ever do smoke those can I have the empty box with your autograph?

Al


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Simply awesome.


----------



## The_Bombero (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow! That is just beautiful!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

yummy, yummy, yummy!!! :ss


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I don't recognize them ... Ghurkas?


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

...


what else can you say


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

eriksson20 said:


> ...
> 
> what else can you say


:tpd:


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Gosh those sticks sure are puuuurdy


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Found the other one....


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I'm sure something could be worked out...do you have a cab of Behikes?


Not only that but they have the Ultra Rare glass SLB. Not to mention that they are pre-productions from the year 2010 so they are super fresh.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Smoked said:


> Not only that but they have the Ultra Rare glass SLB. Not to mention that they are pre-productions from the year 2010 so they are super fresh.


you must have traveled through time with sexy jesus or hamlet to get those. :tu


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

hk3 said:


> :r:r:r When I saw this, the song "Can't Touch This" by MC Hammer came to mind! Hilarious!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

mmm tea ...


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow.. Once again just amazing. Da Klugs you are a hell of a resource. Thanks.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Found the other one....


Please Dave..no more!!!!:r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

The only thing nicer than seeing pics, is hearing NavyDoc describe the smells. Particularly the 1492, and that "sweet" smell :r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Found the other one....


So difficult to type with one hand...

:chk


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice smokes!:tu

And I though Gurkha and CAO had cornered the market on cigar packaging.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Dreams of twins..


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Nobody likes a showoff! LOL. Great pics. :tu


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

How can you be so cruel? Tempting us with these pics.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

hey, what happened? one of Klugs' posts disappeared!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

now thats more like it..:dr


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice Dave! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Awesome pics Dave! Just incredible!


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I have ten of each of those boxes....

but my camera is broke... ya thats it


















show off:dr


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Holy carp, I thought you only had one of the Caz Mirimars. My, you HAVE been busy.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Dreams of twins..


Ooooo a pair of white whales swimming together. Nice :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Not to shabby.


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> So difficult to type with one hand...


That Just So Wrong.....


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

It was only a white whale for a few months...turns out it was the wrong guy, he's STILL searching.:r


----------

